# Shine on your Crazy Diamonds May 16



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Over the years I have made the drive with friends and family to Scofield Reservoir. Each time while making our way up Spanish Fork Canyon I have peered out the window wanting the driver to pull over so I can explore the winding Diamond Fork Creek. So I got to thinking...just me today....so why not! Decided to talk BFT's Starkinkade2 into coming along...been talkin to the guy a lot so figured why not invite him along...actually I needed someone to talk to on the long drive down...did not want to look like a crazy guy talkin to myself on I-15.

Sparkineasta was concerned about me fishing with strangers, as well as the building storm clouds outstide









So after an hour of driving we saw the road coming up...moment of truth....the flows were thankfully not too high! We saw a car already parked in a fishy spot so with neither of us having been to Diamond Fork before...we went on to explore. Found a fishy spot of our own and set up. We decided to head up stream together....I'd take one fishy hole, he'd take the other. Sure enough we started to get into some fish....

1st fish of the day









2nd fish of the day









At one point we got into an area with some DEEP fast moving holes. I looked up stream to find Starkinkade2 getting a nice fish. Somewhat jelous I threw my Rapala straight into the run above me. While buring it down I felt a snag, then the snag started to twitch. Now the fight was on. I bought a BIG $8 net just for this I thought to myself. Working it to the bank was harder than hard. In the current this thing was going everywhere but my direction. Finally it came up on the bank but got off the hook. That is when I grabbed my net and got him!

My nice 19 inch male Brown Trout

















We eventually wanted to explore more river so we got back in the car and headed up the road. Got to another fishy spot and this time Sparkinkade2 went up the river and I down the river. Throwing the spinner down stream I had a big take in the fast water. Despite the fight it only turned out to be this 12 incher.









Found a downed tree under some shade...knew a good one would be lying in wait for some action. Sure enought 1st cast this 16 incher took the Rapala for a ride...oh what a thrill.









Met back up at the car and headed for a day use area. Got there and it was SLIM PICKINS for fishing holes...too straight and too fast! Still managed a few browns though...and it turns out Sparkinkade2 got a few Cutthroat Trout. Did see a bunny and a ant hill....how many ants do you count Kent :lol: .









While walking back to the car I caught a nice brown and a scenery picture of Diamond Fork...what a beautiful place....kinda reminds me of Leaky's club...but cheaper.

















With 1hr 30min of light left we opted to head to one more spot. Got plenty of browns in just one hole....much to my surprise I got a 12inch Rainbow Trout as the last fish of the day.









Ended the day with 20 fish landed and Starkinkade2 got 16. Amazing how many fish got off the hook due to the fast flows. We were both using Rapalas. Mine was a Count Down Rainbow Trout in size CD3. His was a Brown Trout Floating Rapala in some other size. Tried the spinner collection today with no results...not even a bite...talk about strange. All in all....WHAT A GREAT DAY!!!!!!


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks like an awesome day! Can't believe u got no love on your trusty blue foxs


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Bscuderi said:


> Looks like an awesome day! Can't believe u got no love on your trusty blue foxs


Rare indeed sir! No love on the Roostertail collection either...they must not be expensive enough :\Ou:

That river is AMAZING...and the best part is....there is still so much more river to explore.


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

I'd keep some bear spray on hand when investigating the Diamond.....but well worth it. Love that place. Thanks for the report.


----------



## smoothie (Nov 21, 2011)

Did you see any big stone flies / salmon flies during your day? It's almost time for thost monsters to start flying...


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

smoothie said:


> Did you see any big stone flies / salmon flies during your day? It's almost time for thost monsters to start flying...


Starkinkade wanted to fly fish so with no visible hatch going on he flipped some rocks over and claimed to see some stone flys. He tried his luck with the fairy wand with no love...so I never even busted the fly rod out of the car.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

dartangion said:


> I'd keep some bear spray on hand when investigating the Diamond.....but well worth it. Love that place. Thanks for the report.


Yea really...there is some THICK brush in places...it also looked like rattle snake country too. Probley just a bit early though for those reptiles. That place is awesome...now on my way to Scofield I am gonna have to kick, scream and beg to pull over for just a few (hundred) casts! -Ov-


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's a pretty good day on that river. Nice work and a couple of really good browns.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

LOAH said:


> That's a pretty good day on that river. Nice work and a couple of really good browns.


It was...sure the place can get a little crowded on weekends..so I chose a good time to go. Really liking the river fishing lately...a little more interesting than lake casting. Plus I tend to get into a mess of fish each time. Too bad the flows vary so much...and there is no way to tell on the websites what is a "normal flow". Guess I will have to track the flows daily for the next year or so.

Those browns are gonna taste great baked in the oven with Lawrys seasoning salt + bacon!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Diamond Fork is definitely rattlesnake country. An old friend and I almost got bitten by one that was coiled and ready to strike.

What a great trip! I've never had much luck with the Rapalas, but now you've got me thinking Rapala.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a great time Awesome photos and report. 8)


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

BirdDogger said:


> What a great trip! I've never had much luck with the Rapalas, but now you've got me thinking Rapala.


When it comes to Rapalas in the rivers/creeks....think small like CD 3 or even CD 1 in the smallest creeks. In the shallows we saw tons of 1 to 2 inch minnows...perhaps that is why the fish were so into Rapalas. The Rainbow Trout Rapala is a great place to start....it must be tuff being a baby rainbow trout in a river :EAT:


----------

